# Uber drivers hold protest outside CEO's home - "A Thief Lives Here"



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.ktvu.com/news/uber-drivers-hold-protest-outside-ceos-home
*SAN FRANCISCO* - Uber drivers held a protest outside the company's CEO's house on Wednesday to demand labor protections and oppose a ballot measure that would force them to remain independent contractors.

The same day, California Attorney General Xavier Becerra announced his plan to file a motion for temporary injunction of the ballot measure. If granted, the injunction would force Uber to categorize workers as employees, and drivers would gain basic labor protections, like paid sick leave and a minimum wage.

Protestors, organized with the group Gig Workers Rising, drove a car caravan through the Marina district of San Francisco before parking outside of CEO Dara Khosrowshahi's house Wednesday. They left notes detailing their frustrations and complaints with the company.

"What companies like Lyft and Uber and other gig companies do is they say, 'Oh, okay, this whole minimum wage thing, labor law...it works for every other profession and thing out there. But we want exemption from that,'" driver Edan Alva, 50, of Alameda said. "That is essentially an attempt to legitimize and to legislate labor theft.

Mekela Edwards, 49, of Oakland, a member of We Drive Progress and an Uber driver, said that she feels the protest went well, and was happy to be able to stay in her car.

"I think the most effective thing was that we left that banner that said 'A Thief Lives Here,'" she said of a sign that demonstrators left outside Khosrowshahi's home.

Alva said that when Uber drivers are classified as independent contractors, they're forced to take on all the risks of their work with no protections, and that their work is, in many cases, the only asset they have.

"That's the only thing these people have," Alva said. "They don't have money, they don't have investment. They only have the work. And they're (Uber) telling them, 'You know, what? We'll take part of the value of this work as profit for us. You guys stay with just what allows you to exist while you're working. The moment you stop working, we really don't care about you anymore.'"

Uber did not respond to requests for comment.

Protect App-Based Drivers and Services, a coalition funded by Uber, Lyft and Doordash, that supports the pro-independent contractor ballot measure, said in a statement that it "expressed outrage today after learning that the state Attorney General plans to file a preliminary injunction asking a judge to force app-based drivers to be employees. This action claims to help drivers, yet drivers by a 4:1 margin have repeatedly said they prefer the flexibility that comes with being an independent contractor."

Drivers interviewed did not take issue with the flexibility of working as independent contractors, but rather the lack of a living wage. Many Uber drivers report making below minimum wage. They also want basic labor protections protections like sick leave, healthcare and unemployment insurance. Uber does not pay into California's unemployment fund because drivers are classified as independent contractors.

Of Becerra's temporary injunction, Alva said, "If that is true, this is amazing. It's what I expect a government to do for its people. Kind of like if I would try to push a ballot measure that enables me to go into Uber's offices and rob them. I don't think that would go well. Even if I got sufficient support for it."

Edwards said she stopped driving for Uber in March because she was scared for her health. She has asthma and underlying medical conditions, and her doctor said it wouldn't be safe due to the coronavirus pandemic.

"Thank goodness I live in California, where, you know, Covered California helps us with our medical insurance and things like that," she said. "But I think the reason why we're having this rally today, and the reason why I'm involved is because we are workers, and we represent the company."

Edwards said that she had filed for unemployment, but was having difficulty with her application, and is not sure if and when she will receive benefits. In California, independent contractors and self-employed people are eligible to receive Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA), which serves Californians who are not eligible for standard unemployment benefits.

"Drivers literally feel like they're being robbed," Alva said.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol thief


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

It's far from just the CEO. Since day one, Uber (and LYFT) have been refining their algorithms to see just 'how little' they can get drivers to drive for, and still have vehicle saturation so a passenger gets picked up within 5 minutes or less.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Since it's San Francisco are the drivers taking dumps on the sidewalk in front of Dara's house?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalanick was 1000000% right. Take some personal responsibility and get another job if you don't like it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They should hold the same sign in from of the White House.


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

TBone said:


> Kalanick was 1000000% right. Take some personal responsibility and get another job if you don't like it.


Well that's easy for him to say. But if you recall kalanick false advertised when Uber first started stating drivers make 100k per year driving Uber x. Then he cut the rates. So their has to be some accountability.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> Since it's San Francisco are the drivers taking dumps on the sidewalk in front of Dara's house?


Would anyone notice if they did?

Isn't that like dropping potato on a potato pile?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TBone said:


> Kalanick was 1000000% right. Take some personal responsibility and get another job if you don't like it.


They have another job. Their new job is protesting in front of the CEOs home, trying to fight for better pay for all of us, including YOU.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Every pay cut is a paycut farther from a livable wage, it has to stop and employee classification is the only way i see for it to stop happening.

Min wage shouldn't be 70-80% higher than what they are paying. I know not all markets are to that point but for the ones that are it's brutal.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uber traces all the drivers via the app to identify all those that were present at his home. All deactivated for "various reasons".


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dara's going to test his facial recognition software on all the protesters.

1. Open Uber
2. Take a selfie
3. Account deactivated due to safety concerns
4. Protest that *****


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Every pay cut is a paycut farther from a livable wage, it has to stop and employee classification is the only way i see for it to stop happening.
> 
> Min wage shouldn't be 70-80% higher than what they are paying. I know not all markets are to that point but for the ones that are it's brutal.


If you really want to hurt Uber and Lyft, you push for employee classification.

If you really want to hurt the drivers, you push for independent contractor classification.

In both cases the other side - drivers in the first and Uber and Lyft in the second - gets hurt, but not even close to as much as their opponents (as it stands now) would.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Would anyone notice if they did?
> 
> Isn't that like dropping potato on a potato pile?


I can't stop laughing at this.
&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128518;


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> They should hold the same sign in from of the White House.


Yeah, On inauguration day if God forbid Biden wins.



DriverMark said:


> Uber traces all the drivers via the app to identify all those that were present at his home. All deactivated for "various reasons".


Yeah. It didn't last long. They all took off to pick up passengers 8 miles away that ended up going 2 miles.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

You know what to do, Ants


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TBone said:


> Kalanick was 1000000% right. Take some personal responsibility and get another job if you don't like it.


Many of us HAVE!!!! We just formed a bond on this site in the early days and just continue to come here for grins and giggles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Many of us HAVE!!!! We just formed a bond on this site in the early days and just continue to come here for grins and giggles.


Yeah... i'd prefer it to just be able to get in my car log on to uber and make money when i feel like it.

But even with back to back pings i still can't make crap so i gave up on uber.

So I have a job with the TSA then occasionally i drag myself down to the taxi shop and rent a taxi, when i could just as easily log into my uber eligible car, but i don't because like i said the pay sucks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, On inauguration day if God forbid Biden wins.
> 
> 
> Yeah. It didn't last long. They all took off to pick up passengers 8 miles away that ended up going 2 miles.


Biden should win easily according to the polls.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Biden should win easily according to the polls.


Where have we heard that before ? Oh yeah , 4 years ago lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

radikia said:


> Where have we heard that before ? Oh yeah , 4 years ago lol


Yes I know 2016 happened but this time the polls aren't even close.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Still...

Frankly thou i think if the republicans hosted a free internet concert at 2:00 AM on the internet the day before the elections, and paid all the best musicians to play... And ran it until 6:00 AM...

They could get all the yuppies to sleep in and miss the election.

and win...

while the republican core of voters has no idea it's going on and mail in their mail ballots from the nursing homes.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Biden should win easily according to the polls.


Jeez, yet another " Lesser of two evils " election. I just wish there was some kind of proof that votes actually have the value and power that was the intent of our forefathers. Cheers. Tim


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Timinftl said:


> Jeez, yet another " Lesser of two evils " election. I just wish there was some kind of proof that votes actually have the value and power that was the intent of our forefathers. Cheers. Tim


This is what we're stuck with. Hopefully we have better options in 2024.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Timinftl said:


> Jeez, yet another " Lesser of two evils " election. *I just wish there was some kind of proof that votes actually have *the value and power that was the intent of our forefathers. Cheers. Tim


Google, Electoral College. Cause Billery won the popular vote, but the Electorate vote went to Trump, and that is what stands.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

No need to vote in November, Biden has already won.

I know this for a fact becaise I heard it on CNN and MSNBC


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NotYetADriver said:


> No need to vote in November, Biden has already won.
> 
> I know this for a fact becaise I heard it on CNN and MSNBC


Well there's two ways the election can go.

if the Biden supporters are all in jail for rioting Trump has it,

yet if all of trumps supports drop dead of covid-19 biden has it,

However there's also the possibility of Biden and trump both dropping dead from Covid, and that leaves who exactly?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well there's two ways the election can go.


 ... And when we thought there are no more clowns to run for the White (racist!?) House ...

https://www.foxnews.com/media/gov-h...or-president-its-going-to-be-a-rude-awakening


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Google, Electoral College. Cause Billery won the popular vote, but the Electorate vote went to Trump, and that is what stands.


See, that's just what I mean, Electoral is not a family name I've ever heard. 
Why not just use people votes like when it started? Votes come out 6-1, 6 wins.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I dunno either, I haven't researched it. I just know it is and been like that for years. Then yesterday saw a running banned on Chan 5 news KTLA, that said something about a Judge saying it is a crime for the Electoral Members to cross party lines. I'm like WTF We the Sheppole over.. Got a be a Trump hater.

So this is to prevent that. " Cause Billery won the popular vote, but the Electorate vote went to Trump "

https://ktla.com/news/nationworld/s...ege-members-who-dont-for-popular-voter-winner
.


----------

